# Pakistan Navy Tanker Fleet Specs and Discussions



## Sulman Badshah

*17000 tons Fleet Tanker*
*Length Overall ---------------158m*
*Beam (Max) -------------------21.6m*
*Draft (Deep) ----------------- 7m*
*Width ------------------ 22m *
*Speed --------------------------20knots(Max)*
* -----------------------------------15knots(Cruising)*
*Endurance & Range --------10,000NM at 15knots*
*Propulsion and Storing system---- 2xDiesel engines twin screw*
*CPP propellers*
*Accomodation------------------ 206personal*
*F-76/HSDO(Cargo & Bunker)------ 8158tons(7158-1000)*
*JP-5(Cargo & Bunker) --------------- 150tons(120+30)*
*Fresh Water (Cargo & Bunker) -----1000tons(800+200)*
*Dy Ration ------------------------------ 100tons*
*Naval stores & spares----------------- 3months*
there are 4 x DGs for electrical power generation.
will Be launch in mid 2016 


The construction of the vessel started on 27 November 2013 with steel cutting and subsequently keel laying was performed on 7 March 2014. The construction of the vessel is progressing rapidly and will be launched by mid 2016.

PNFT will provide not only logistic support to PN units at high seas but can also undertake ASW/ASvW operation through embarked helicopter. PNFT will be built under the Class and will comply with IMO and MARPOL regulations envogue. For this, the ship is of double hull configuration. It is propelled by two diesel driven engines with controllable pitch propeller and can achieve a top speed of 20 knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

just 1?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> just 1?


we already have 2 others ...so this will make it to 3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## niaz

Sulman Badshah said:


> *17000 tons Fleet Tanker
> Length Overall ---------------158m
> Beam (Max) -------------------21.6m
> Draft (Deep) ----------------- 7m
> Width ------------------ 22m
> Speed --------------------------20knots(Max)
> -----------------------------------15knots(Cruising)
> Endurance & Range --------10,000NM at 15knots
> Propulsion and Storing system---- 2xDiesel engines twin screw
> CPP propellers
> Accomodation------------------ 206personal
> F-76/HSDO(Cargo & Bunker)------ 8158tons(7158-1000)
> JP-5(Cargo & Bunker) --------------- 150tons(120+30)
> Fresh Water (Cargo & Bunker) -----1000tons(800+200)
> Dy Ration ------------------------------ 100tons
> Naval stores & spares----------------- 3months*
> there are 4 x DGs for electrical power generation.
> will Be launch in mid 2016
> 
> 
> The construction of the vessel started on 27 November 2013 with steel cutting and subsequently keel laying was performed on 7 March 2014. The construction of the vessel is progressing rapidly and will be launched by mid 2016.
> 
> PNFT will provide not only logistic support to PN units at high seas but can also undertake ASW/ASvW operation through embarked helicopter. PNFT will be built under the Class and will comply with IMO and MARPOL regulations envogue. For this, the ship is of double hull configuration. It is propelled by two diesel driven engines with controllable pitch propeller and can achieve a top speed of 20 knots.
> 
> View attachment 267174



Obviously JP-5 must be for the Pak Navy helos, but only 150 tons?

For the record; JP-5 is a heavy grade of Jet fuel with Flash Point of 60 Deg C Min. versus normal Def Stan 91-91 spec used by the airlines has Flash point of 38 Deg C Min. Because JP-5 is heavier, its colour is yellowish whereas normal Jet fuel is colourless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

The ship is ready only weapon installation is left and sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

niaz said:


> Obviously JP-5 must be for the Pak Navy helos, but only 150 tons?
> 
> For the record; JP-5 is a heavy grade of Jet fuel with Flash Point of 60 Deg C Min. versus normal Def Stan 91-91 spec used by the airlines has Flash point of 38 Deg C Min. Because JP-5 is heavier, its colour is yellowish whereas normal Jet fuel is colourless.




150 tonnes isn't bad at all. It may seem low because of the intense heaviness of other cargo.

Example:

SH-60 Seahawk/S-70B takes roughly 2,000 or so kilograms of JP-5 grade fuel.

And a combatant vessel, take Ada-class corvette "Milgem" for example. She's 2,300 tonnes and its hangar has a capacity of storing 20 (+2 for emergency) tonnes of JP-5 for Seahawks. But this number is the average storing weight for NATO standards for surface combatants with not being sharply specific.


When you compare it with these, 150 tonnes is a descent weight for shipborne aviation n-4.

@Horus, could you check your pm, I had sent you sth man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tuco71

Brothers is there any updated photo of this beautiful lady?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Sulman Badshah said:


> we already have 2 others ...so this will make it to 3


PNS Moawin, which entered service in PN in 1994 was taken over fron the Royal Netherlands navy which first commissioned the ship in 1964. At that time, she was the first ship in the Dutch navy with inbuilt protection against radioactive fallout. She's 52 years old now and I suspect in need of a replacement. PNS Nasr was acquired from China, where she was built. She's much newer (commissioned 1987).



niaz said:


> Obviously JP-5 must be for the Pak Navy helos, but only 150 tons?
> 
> For the record; JP-5 is a heavy grade of Jet fuel with Flash Point of 60 Deg C Min. versus normal Def Stan 91-91 spec used by the airlines has Flash point of 38 Deg C Min. Because JP-5 is heavier, its colour is yellowish whereas normal Jet fuel is colourless.


PNS Moawin

Dieseloil 8.860 m³ of which 1.250 m³ ship supply
Aviation fuel 104 m³ of which 8,4 m³ ship supply (< at 0,81kg/l that's about 85 tons total?)
Drinking water 165 m³

http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/html/het_schip.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

Penguin said:


> PNS Moawin, which entered service in PN in 1994 was taken over fron the Royal Netherlands navy which first commissioned the ship in 1964. At that time, she was the first ship in the Dutch navy with inbuilt protection against radioactive fallout. She's 52 years old now and I suspect in need of a replacement. PNS Nasr was acquired from China, where she was built. She's much newer (commissioned 1987).
> 
> 
> PNS Moawin
> 
> Dieseloil 8.860 m³ of which 1.250 m³ ship supply
> Aviation fuel 104 m³ of which 8,4 m³ ship supply
> Drinking water 165 m³
> 
> http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/html/het_schip.html



How capable Turkish made one will be?


----------



## Penguin

PNS NASR (PLAN Type 905 Fuqing class) is capable of transporting 10,550 tons of fuel oil, 1,000 tons of light diesel fuel, 200 tons of boiler water, 200 tons of drinking water and 50 tons of lubricating oil. 50 tons of frozen food. Lacks the capability to supply ammunition.



Basel said:


> How capable Turkish made one will be?


Read above

*F-76/HSDO(Cargo & Bunker)------ 8158tons(7158-1000)*
*JP-5(Cargo & Bunker) --------------- 150tons(120+30)*
*Fresh Water (Cargo & Bunker) -----1000tons(800+200)*
*Dy Ration ------------------------------ 100tons*
*Naval stores & spares----------------- 3months*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-navy-fleet-tanker-spec.405258/#ixzz4DzN0q2K2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

Penguin said:


> PNS NASR (PLAN Type 905 Fuqing class) is capable of transporting 10,550 tons of fuel oil, 1,000 tons of light diesel fuel, 200 tons of boiler water, 200 tons of drinking water and 50 tons of lubricating oil. 50 tons of frozen food. Lacks the capability to supply ammunition.
> 
> 
> Read above
> 
> *F-76/HSDO(Cargo & Bunker)------ 8158tons(7158-1000)
> JP-5(Cargo & Bunker) --------------- 150tons(120+30)
> Fresh Water (Cargo & Bunker) -----1000tons(800+200)
> Dy Ration ------------------------------ 100tons
> Naval stores & spares----------------- 3months*
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-navy-fleet-tanker-spec.405258/#ixzz4DzN0q2K2



Does it have NBC protection?


----------



## Penguin

Basel said:


> Does it have NBC protection?


I suspect not.

ex-No. 871 Dalian Shipyard, Dalian was launched 1980 and commissioned 31 Jul 1987 (sold to Pakistan in 1985)

The first PLAN ships with NBC protection where the Jianghu III (Type 053H2), the first of which
(535 黄石 / _Huangshi_ Hudong) was launched 28 December 1985 and commissioned 15 December 1986. 

The Fuqing class were the first generation of replenishment oilers built by the PLA Navy for support of the Yuan Wang-class tracking ships, which were tracking intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) tests in the South Pacific Ocean. Dalian Shipyard produced four vessels and two of them joined the ICBM testing fleet in May 1980. One sold to Pakistan, another went into commercial service.

The fact that the PLAN ship were not intended to support combat ships and that one went into commercial service, plus the launch of the PNS Nasr predating that of the first PLAN ship with NBC protection suggests no NBC system (unless retrofitted while in service)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tuco71

It is announced by STM that Pakistan navy fleet tanker launched at Pakistan Independance Day. Are there any photos of launching ceremony?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Sulman Badshah said:


> we already have 2 others ...so this will make it to 3


PNS Moawin will be retired next year as it will be 52 years old.
It was badly damaged in a fire in 2005 killing 53 Pakistan Navy personnel.


----------



## Super Falcon

Apart from oil what else she can take


----------



## Penguin

Super Falcon said:


> Apart from oil what else she can take


In addition to oil, jet fuel, drinking water and lubricants, it has also been adapted to carry warehouse articles and nutrition. Most space by the designers was set aside for dry cargo: food and drink in four large refrigerated rooms, marcandi items (from toothpaste to caps), clothing and ammunition.

The storage facilities for dry goods were in the fore. In addition, two cranes were positioned with which the goods could be moved through hatches in or out of the sheds. A great disadvantage was the lack of lifts. The taps seem handy, but it was not easy in bad weather to get the cargo through a hatch. The tanks for liquid cargo were among the middle-deckhouse and beyond to the rear.

To move goods the ship also had forklifts on board, but the gangways were very narrow and, for example, food and beer kegs that had to be moved to the rear had to be done with hand trucks.







To give an idea of a typical deployment:
On Monday, January 13th, 1986 Hr.Ms. Poolster left with frigates De Ruyter, Tromp, Callenburgh and Van Kinsbergen for the Far East for Fairwind '86. During this trip of five months, the ships visited among others Bangkok (Thailand), Shanghai (China), Hong Kong (UK / China), Singapore, Jakarta (Indonesia) and put on the Seychelles. Polaris left with, inter alia, 10,000 liters of fuel, 7.5 tons of meat in freezers, truckloads of flour and 3500 casks of ale.






Before the advent of LPD 1 HNthMS. Rotterdam, the Dutch Marines were designated for transport to the Poolster (North Star) and the similar but newer Zuiderkruis (Southern Cross). Before remodeling/conversion, the Marines originally had to sleep in hammocks above the fuel tanks, later they slept on a tarp in a dormitory. After the conversion, there were berths, sinks and lockers. The ship could carry about 150 Marines and serve as a transport ship for a company of marines. She could serve 5 light helicopter (Sea Lynx) in her hangar

The Poolster (aka PNS Moawin) was the last ever Dutch navy ship with a large wooden steering wheel ;-)





There's a nice internal layout from 1964 here http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/html/overzicht_schip.html

However, it is in the form of images that apparently is too big to post on the forum. You will have to use google translate to type in and translate from Dutch to language of your choice, if you want to read the legend and find out what spaces are used for what exactly.

There are deckplans here http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/html/het_dekkenplan.html

The Dutch site about Poolster ( http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/index.html ) also has a photo-section specifically on PNS Moawin http://www.hrms-poolster.nl/html/moawin.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tuco71



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Bilal Khan -
*NEW PAKISTAN NAVY FLEET TANKER WILL BE LAUNCHED THIS WEEK*
The Pakistan Navy’s new 15,600-ton fleet tanker will begin its sea-trials from Friday, 19 August 2016.

The Pakistan Navy Fleet Tanker (PNFT) was built at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) with the support of the Turkish shipbuilder STM Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret A.Ş., which had supplied KSEW with pre-manufactured material (STM).

*Comment and Analysis*

Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) signed an agreement to procure the PNFT from STM in January 2013. The PNFT’s steel was cut on November 2013, and its keel was laid on March 2014. Once it is inducted, the PNFT will form the nucleus of the Pakistan Navy’s auxiliary support fleet, which is tasked with refuelling and replenishing naval warships, among other functions.

The MoDP terms the Fleet Tanker program as one of three “massive” defence programs being pursued with the Turkish defence industry. In June of this year, STM also secured a contract from the MoDP to upgrade the Pakistan Navy’s Agosta 90B air-independent propulsion (AIP)-powered submarines. Pakistan is also hoping to attain financing support to back a possible purchase of four Ada-class corvettes.

Alongside China, Turkey is playing an increasingly significant in the modernization efforts of the Pakistan Navy, which has been seeking greater developmental support in recent years. STM seems to have emerged as a favoured vendor – of supplies and expertise – in a number of areas, particularly surface vessels. Even if the Ada-class corvette program does not come to pass (again), it would not be surprising to see Pakistan contract STM for general capacity building or expertise/advisory work at KSEW.

Other Turkish companies, such as Aselsan and Havelsan, may be able to carve favourable market positions as well, specifically in the area of naval electronics (especially sensors). For Pakistan, the Turkish defence industry offers an avenue to access NATO-compliant hardware, potentially at a more affordable cost as well (at least in comparison to Western European suppliers).
Source: http://quwa.org/2016/08/17/new-pakistan-navy-fleet-tanker-will-launched-week/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

A thread is already running.
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...-collaboration-of-turkey.444737/#post-8583985

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

What are the self defense weapons on board ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

TOPGUN said:


> What are the self defense weapons on board ?



It very much looks like our DİMDEG (Replenishment at Sea & Combat Support Ship), probably they will have very similar sensor/weapon installitions if not the same. Anyways so probably the armament would be as below:

- 2x Aselsan STOP 25mm (contract signed worth 4-6 million USD for STOP + CSS)






- 2x Mk15 Phalanx CIWS Block 1B Baseline 2 (?)

The quality of STOP/STAMP (both already in service of PN) can be judged by it's number of exports. Aselsan made stabilized weapon systems are in service of 11 countries.

For today's naval warfare environment, precision is taken as a priority for this weapon since you do require to target moving vessels from a moving place. Thanks to Aselsan engineers' great efforts, it operates under sensitive ballistic calculations. When you combine it with the data recieved from the combat information centre, you can even use it as a limited CIWS for aerial threats.

We dont know the ASW defense systems yet. But judging from the previous projects, it may use Aselsan made decoys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tuco71

Here is the picture of this beautiful lady

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJRzxCXBkv-/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

May I present you ladies and gentleman PNS shahmeer beast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

State-owned company Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) has launched a 17,000-tonne fleet tanker on order for the Pakistan Navy.

The platform, said to be Pakistan's largest-ever indigenously built ship, was launched on 19 August at the company's facilities at Dockyard Road, Karachi.

The fleet tanker project is collaboration between Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Production and Turkish technology and systems engineering house Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM). Steel for the tanker was first cut on 27 November 2013, and its keel was laid on 7 March 2014, according to KSEW.

Specifications provided by the company indicate an overall length of 158.4 m, a maximum width of 22 m and a scantling displacement of over 17,000 tonnes. The platform is powered by two diesel engines driving two variable pitch propellers, and can achieve a top speed of 20 kt.

KSEW has not given any details on the vessel's cargo capacity but an image of the ship published on the company's website show two replenishment-at-sea (RAS) masts, one each on the port and starboard sides. The vessel also features a helicopter deck, allowing for vertical replenishment operations.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

Very nice. But when will we be increasing our maritime long range airial , and, anti submarine capabilities?


----------



## Incog_nito

Will PN going to continue procuring these tankers - to reach to a number equal to 5-6?

As such ships are quite good in doing other missions which LHDs and LPDs usually performs?

Also, PN can convert older Fleet Auxiliary ships into commercial ones and can be sold to local companies.


----------



## Penguin

fitpOsitive said:


> Very nice. But when will we be increasing our maritime long range airial , and, anti submarine capabilities?


You think the Orions aren't sufficient? Not even when supported by the new ATRs for patrol duties (relieving Orion for more important tasks)?



Super Falcon said:


> May I present you ladies and gentleman PNS shahmeer beast


Handsome vessel.

The Pakistani ship (STM design)









Logistical support ship recently ordered by New Zealand
(Rolls Royce Environship x South Korean firm Hyundai Heavy Industries)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Design is really cool.


----------



## TOPGUN

Any more updates ? pic's? , videos ? on the new fleet tanker ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Pakistan tanker returning from sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

I received a news update from a cousin that Nasr is still fitting out.


----------



## TOPGUN

Guys any new or more updates on the new tanker ?


----------



## Pathan khan

What is current status of newly built Fleet Tanker of Pakistan?


----------



## Bossman

Pathan khan said:


> What is current status of newly built Fleet Tanker of Pakistan?



It not at KSEW anymore so it can be assumed that fitting out is now complete.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

kaonalpha said:


> The ship is ready only weapon installation is left and sea trials.


Saw it couple of weeks back. Work on fueling booms and superstructure is going on. It berthed at West Wharf near Port Grand. From the looks of it, will take a month or two to go for sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eagleeye

pakistan navy fleet tanker conducted successful their first sea trials





http://www.milscint.com/tr/stm-ana-...kmal-tankeri-ilk-seyrini-basariyla-tamamladi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

*



*
_Pakistan Navy fleet tanker - FILE_
*
Technical Specifications of the Fleet Tanker*

*Length* 158.4 m
*Width* 22 m
*Draft* 6.85 m
*Displacement* 15,602 tons
*Maximum Speed* 20 nautical miles per hour
*Cruising Speed* 15 nautical miles per hour
*Cruising Range* 10,000 nautical miles
*Crew* 206 (can be increased up to 222 for short periods)
*Combat Systems* Phalanx 20 mm point defence system; 12.7 mm machine guns; MASS (Multi Ammunition Softkill System) decoy system; IRST (Infra-Red Search and Track) and ESM (Electronic Warfare Support Measures) systems. 
*Design* MARPOL (International Convention for the Prevention of Pollution from Ships) compatible double hull design.


The ship’s classification is based on the military ship rules of BV (Bureau Veritas).

*Specifications at Times of Mission* During peacetime:


While cruising; carrying out the transfer of liquids, such as fuel and water, and hard cargo such as food and medicine to other units of the navy,
Conducting search and rescue (SAR) operations with the helicopter deployed on it, and
While cruising, providing medical support to other elements of the navy.
During wartime:


While cruising; carrying out the transfer of liquids such as fuel and water, and hard cargo such as food and medicine to other elements of the navy, and
Conducting Anti Submarine Warfare/ Surface Warfare with the helicopter deployed on it.
*Other Specifications:* Hospital infrastructure, helicopter pad and hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

2 x 20 mm phalanx plus 2 x 12.x STOP looks like

Plus 2 x helis one 11-12 tons category

Asw and SAR capability via heli

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/pn-fleet-tanker/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziya



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

2x ciws phalanx 

Plus hanger big enough for 1x seaking and another heli of zulu 9er type

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

PNS Moawin has been equipped with the Thales DR 3000S ESM system, probably removed from a decommissioned Type 21 frigate.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Gryphon said:


> PNS Moawin has been equipped with the Thales DR 3000S ESM system, probably removed from a decommissioned Type 21 frigate.


http://www.thales7seas.com/html_2014/platform434.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

any photos of under way replenishment ?


----------



## Incog_nito

Is PN planning to build more of these?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Incog_nito said:


> Is PN planning to build more of these?


I believe one more yes.


----------



## Incog_nito

iLION12345_1 said:


> I believe one more yes.


But PN should look more into those Damen products besides acquiring additional OPVs (like 6~8).


----------



## iLION12345_1

Incog_nito said:


> But PN should look more into those Damen products besides acquiring additional OPVs (like 6~8).


Turkey and China are cheaper sources for us, plus easier to get ToT from them. Damen may not give us the same options. 
PN needs larger ships more than it needs 6-8 OPVs, which is exactly where they’re spending the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Incog_nito

iLION12345_1 said:


> Turkey and China are cheaper sources for us, plus easier to get ToT from them. Damen may not give us the same options.
> PN needs larger ships more than it needs 6-8 OPVs, which is exactly where they’re spending the money.


So, how many OPVs has PN planned?
I have read someone's comment (but it is not official news), PN has planned 6~8 of OPVs and is interested in other Auxiliary Ships from Damen.

Let's see what will happen in Future.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Incog_nito said:


> So, how many OPVs has PN planned?
> I have read someone's comment (but it is not official news), PN has planned 6~8 of OPVs and is interested in other Auxiliary Ships from Damen.
> 
> Let's see what will happen in Future.


its possible 6-8 is the final goal but they have not shown any intention of buying more than 4 yet (2 already delivered and 2 more). Maybe they plan on doing that once all the other ships are delivered.

As for auxiliaries, i doubt we will go to damen for tankers considering we have the Turkish design, PN has one more of those planned. We already got a hydrographic vessel from China. Maybe we will go to Damen for Smaller tankers or other auxiliaries but there has been no news yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

iLION12345_1 said:


> its possible 6-8 is the final goal but they have not shown any intention of buying more than 4 yet (2 already delivered and 2 more). Maybe they plan on doing that once all the other ships are delivered.
> 
> As for auxiliaries, i doubt we will go to damen for tankers considering we have the Turkish design, PN has one more of those planned. We already got a hydrographic vessel from China. Maybe we will go to Damen for Smaller tankers or other auxiliaries but there has been no news yet.



Let's see, but the PN views about Damen are pretty positive. I don't mean for Tankers only but there are other Naval equipment that PN might need to buy.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
Pakistan Navy Replenishment Oiler, PNS NASR (A-47) and Japan Maritime Self Defense Force Landing Ship Tank (LST), JS KUNISAKI (LST-4003) , sailing down the Uraga Channel.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
A Pakistan 🇵🇰 Navy Sailor stands next to the MK-15 PHALANX Close In Weapon System (CIWS) installed onboard the Replenishment Oiler, PNS NASR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

